# Flash-oder HTML Dateien mittels Java Kalenderscript anzeigen



## Ascension (15. Mrz 2010)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle!

Habe ein nettes kleines Java skript gefunden, mit welchem verschiedene Kalender (Gregorianisch/julianisch/Maya) umgerechnet bzw. synchronisiert werden können.

Das script gibt mittels Formularabfrage Text und Grafiken für den Maya Kalender aus. Das möchte ich ergänzen....und zusätzlich zu den Grafiken html sites und/oder Flash Dateien aufrufen bzw. anzeigen lassen.

Hier zunächst der code schnipsel, der die jeweiligen Grafikpfade generiert:


```
Tzolkin
  var tn = ((dt+4) % 13);
  if (tn<=0) {tn=13+tn};
  var t = ((dt+19) % 20);
  if (t<0) {t=20+t};
  var tz = tn + " " + tzolArr[t];
  t++;
  document.imagetzolkinNr.src="z"+tn+".gif";
  document.imagetzolkin.src="k"+t+".gif";
  document.imagetzolkinNr2.src="z"+tn+".gif";
  document.imagetzolkin2.src="k"+t+".gif";
  document.maya.tzolkinNr.value = tz;
```

Habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Java...und schon einiges ausprobiert, um eben zuzüglich zu den gif. Pfaden html oder flash Dateien aufrufen bzw. anzeigen zu lassen.....ohne Erfolg.

Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das hinbekomme ? Und wenn, bitte auch kurzen Hinweis...wie die korrekten Befehlszeilen im Formular aussehen müssten. (Html würde ja reichen - könnte darüber dann flash einbinden)

Danke für Eure Mühe und hoffentlich baldige Lösungsansätze.

LG


----------



## function (15. Mrz 2010)

java != javascript!!


----------



## Ascension (15. Mrz 2010)

Prima Antwort und danke für die Belehrung (eine Lösung ist´s ja wohl nicht).

Ich korrigiere also insofern meinen Beitrag: da, wo fälschlicherweise LAIENHAFT nur das Wort Java steht.....ist selbstverständlich javascript gemeint.


MFG


----------



## function (15. Mrz 2010)

damit wollte ich dir eigentlich nur sagen, dass du im falschen forum bist und tendenziell keine antwort bekommen wirst und dein beitrag wohl bald im System.gc() landet


----------



## maki (15. Mrz 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------

